# Chronic pain?



## anniephantom (Jan 17, 2018)

Y'all out here experiencing chronic pain? What kind of pain you got? How do you cope with it?


----------



## freezeup (Oct 1, 2016)

I used to get pretty bad chest pains and muscle pain around my whole body. I think it may just be from my body being stuck in this weird tense flight or fight mode though.


----------



## Bree123 (Feb 18, 2017)

I have chronic neck and upper back pain. Don't know why, but it's not just muscle pain. I just go for massages and stretch. ????


----------



## Chip1021 (Mar 24, 2018)

I have non-stop head pain, pain behind the eyes, numb and burning face, jaw pain, severe neck pain, and frequently chest and back pain.


----------



## nicewon (Aug 10, 2017)

i had chronic pain before i even had dp from skateboard injuries in my neck and one of my ribs popped outta place i had to go to a chiropractor a bunch of times who fixed it up. i used cannabis for pain relief that helped a bunch and stretched alot and just tried to not sit down as much... Now with this dpdr bullshit i get the headpressure and headaches and neck pain and cant even use cannabis for pain relief


----------

